# Eclipse und DBUnit



## BoZA (3. Jul 2008)

Servus,

ich glaub ich stelle mich einfach zu Glatt an um DBUnit auf ein Eclipse zu bekommen!
Ich brauch JUnit und DBUnit für ein UniProject.

Junit ist ja schon serienmäßig bei eclipse drauf aber ich raff es leider net wie ich eben DBUnit installieren soll.

DBUnit gibts hier

Ja, FAQ hab ich gelesen und nicht wirklich was zum installieren gefunden.

Danke euch im Voraus für eure hilfreichen Tips.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jul 2008)

Ich hab zwar mit DBUnit nichts am Hut, aber wenn es dir um ANT geht, dann musst du die neuen jars in den Preferences in die ANT Runtime aufnehmen.


----------



## BoZA (3. Jul 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar mit DBUnit nichts am Hut, aber wenn es dir um ANT geht, dann musst du die neuen jars in den Preferences in die ANT Runtime aufnehmen.



Hmmmm erstmal Danke...

Wo meinst du genau?

Window --> Preference --> Ant --> Runtime


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jul 2008)

genau dort


----------



## BoZA (3. Jul 2008)

alles Klar, hat sich erledigt !! Ich musste einfach nur die Bibliotheken oder jars für mein Projekt via Build-Path --> Add External Archieves.. hinzufügen....

Jetzt gibt es auch keine fehlermeldungen mehr

Danke Wildcard!!


----------

